

The word 'ToDo' has been trademarked by iphone app developer - maxklein
http://www.mytrademarkia.com/todo-77960554.html

======
ssharp
Trademarks and patents are totally different protections.

A trademark simply prevents competitors from using your name in their product.
For example, I can't call my tissues "Kleenex" because that name has been
trademarked. I can still make tissues, however. If Kleenex had an active
patent on tissues, I wouldn't be able to make and market tissues without
infringing on their patent.

That's a substantial difference. At worst (for competitors), this trademark
will prevent apps being named something like "ToDo List" or "Mobile ToDo". It
won't actually prevent todo apps from being sold.

------
mark-r
Is it the work "TODO" which has been trademarked, or just the graphic
associated with it? If it's the word, I'm disgusted - words and phrases in
common usage shouldn't be eligile for trademark.

------
dpcan
Patent != Trademark

